# Raccourci pour ouvrir un site sur Google



## Rollmops (3 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous 

Est-ce que quelqu’un pourrait m’indiquer comment créer un raccourci qui ouvre dans Google l’application Deepl ?
J’ai cliqué sur web dans l’appli Raccourcis, puis "ouvrir l’url" dans la zone Safari j’y ai collé l’url de Deepl.

Mais ça ne fonctionne pas…

Merci.


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2020)

Rollmops a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu’un pourrait m’indiquer comment créer un raccourci qui ouvre dans Google l’application Deepl ?


Je crois que tu n'as pas compris son fonctionnement. Il faut lancer Deepl et par défaut tu as eu cet écran...





...donc sous Safari ou autre navigateur, si tu as une page en English à traduire...




...tu sélectionnes la partie de texte qui t'intéresse et tu fais 2 fois de suite la séquence de touches *cmd+C* qui ouvrira une fenêtre avec la traduction dans les 9 langues possibles...




...mais il n'y a aucun raccourci à faire, car ça ne s'intègre pas dans Google Chrome, ce n'est pas une extension, mais une application. Et même avec Google Chrome/Translate... https://translate.google.fr/?hl=fr&tab=wT ...un lien étranger peut très bien ne pas pouvoir être traduit, il y a des restrictions.


----------



## Rollmops (3 Octobre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas compris son fonctionnement. Il faut lancer Deepl et par défaut tu as eu cet écran...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 193431
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollmops (3 Octobre 2020)

Merci 
Mais :
-je suis sur un Ipad
-je parlais de l’appli IOS "Raccourcis" (2 rectangles rouge et vert superposés sur un fond noir).


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2020)

OK, je sors prendre l'air, je n'ai pas fait attention à la section ! 

Par défaut, ce serait ce lien à mettre dans Raccourcis... https://www.deepl.com/translator ...mais ça ne traduit pas des liens internet, qui du Copier/Coller de texte. Comme je n'ai pas iOS, je botte en touche.


----------



## Garkam (3 Octobre 2020)

Salut,
Il suffit d'ouvrir ton url avec chrome


----------



## Rollmops (3 Octobre 2020)

Merci


----------

